# Does NZ open for General Accountant?



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dear seniors
I'm recently thinking of migrating to either Australia or NZ.
May I know whether NZ opens for General Accountant category?
If so, do I need to get skill assessment (like Australia)?
Any chance for 100 points (minimum points) applicant to get invitation?

Thank you.


----------

